# My Tool cabinet



## AndyBoyd (21 Apr 2005)

Since my tool cabinet sparked some interest a little while ago I've just made some new photos and posted them to my blog.

http://croeso.typepad.com/photos/furniture_making_pearwood/

Here's a teaser:


----------



## Philly (21 Apr 2005)

Like the cast name tag Andy!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Apr 2005)

Andy,

It really looks the business and I also like the nameplate, it's a great touch.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Apr 2005)

Hi Andy

It really looks wonderful and I love the name plate.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## dedee (21 Apr 2005)

Andy,
do you place a similar nameplate on all your pieces? It's a nice idea.

Andy

ps could you explain/translate your signature. It looks more Welsh than Dutch?


----------



## froglet (21 Apr 2005)

I've probably just been being thick all this time, but I've always wondered how the planes stay in place in these tool cabinets where thay are stored vertically. Am I correct in presuming those little round circles in the pictures are magnets?

Graeme


----------



## Alf (21 Apr 2005)

=P~ Interesting mitre square(?) in this pic. Japanese?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2005)

Lovely job Andy. I have been inspired to moved my cabinet 100 places up the to-do list


----------



## seaco (22 Apr 2005)

Very nice work Andy, I must keep telling myself....I will get around to building one.......I will get around to building one....... :roll:


----------



## Philly (22 Apr 2005)

Deedee
I believe his signature means "none more patriotic than the Welshman that doesn't live in Wales!"
Mind you-my Welsh is a bit rusty! :roll: 
Cheers
Philly (from the Valleys)


----------



## devonwoody (22 Apr 2005)

I liked the workshop picture best


----------



## devonwoody (22 Apr 2005)

Philly":2dtyic0m said:


> Deedee
> I believe his signature means "none more patriotic than the Welshman that doesn't live in Wales!"
> Mind you-my Welsh is a bit rusty! :roll:
> Cheers
> Philly (from the Valleys)



I bet you dont know the translation for "TOMATO"


----------



## dedee (22 Apr 2005)

Philly,
thanks, a bit like Sean Connery then?

Andy


----------



## Alf (22 Apr 2005)

dedee":2uy55hf5 said:


> thanks, a bit like Sean Connery then?


Sean Connery's *WELSH*?! :shock: 

Getting her coat, Alf :wink:


----------



## dedee (22 Apr 2005)

Sorry Alf, I was trying to draw an analogy between the very patriotic Mr Connery who I believe still lives abroad but vigorously supports the SNP and the quote in Welsh from Andy.

Andy


----------



## Alf (22 Apr 2005)

Sorry Andy, I knew what you meant. I was just being facetious  

Cheers, Alf

With a severe attack of That Friday Feeling \/


----------



## Taffy Turner (22 Apr 2005)

Alf":1xe30hka said:


> dedee":1xe30hka said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, a bit like Sean Connery then?
> ...



He should be so lucky...... [-(


----------



## Alf (22 Apr 2005)

Taffy Turner":1kqigw2k said:


> Alf":1kqigw2k said:
> 
> 
> > dedee":1kqigw2k said:
> ...


ROTFL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyBoyd (22 Apr 2005)

Thanks every one for your comments.

Pretty good Philly, your Welsh is excellent (I'm a Welshman abroad from Maentwrog near Criccieth originally but brought up nr Mold in Clwyd mainly)

The labels are a recent acquisition , I saw an advertisement in Fine Wood Working mag for http://www.makers-marks.co.uk and they will do even orders of just one label! I ordered 20 which should last me a lifetime. All 3 bookcases, Femke's bed, chair and table, and the TV cabinet now have them on, so 13 yet to be used. 20 cost 70 quid (inc P&P) and the quality is very high I thought.

Yes Alf there are 2 Japanese squares there, one sits fully in the block and one sits proud, one is actually from Tokyo and the other I ordered from Dick in Germany. I use them a lot.

The cabinet was inspired by Chris Becksfoorts one (again via FWW) but I added the tiger sugar maple and ebony details to make it a little nicer.

The doors are veneered in Ripple Sycamore with ebony handles, but does not photograph well as the ripple is hard to see.

Yes the magnets do hold the planes in place, this was a design opportunity as I did not test it before I made the plate! So after my 604 nearly fell out and landed on the concrete (just caught it in time) then followed by much head scratching I used rare earth magnets from Axminster. These are epoxied in but they do come loose fom time to time. And I have one space for a small plane left (Bottom left)- I really fancy the LN squewed block plane but that has a bronze sole and hence would not stick to the magnets  So maybe I'll wait for that fancy Clifton blockplane?


----------

